# Eisparty



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

*Hallo Community!!*

Ich wollte meine Wasserkühlung die ich IMO durch eine LuKü kurzerzeit ausgetauscht habe, wieder einsetzen. Aber um die CPU zu kühlen, möchte ich die Eiskühlungs-Methode anwenden. 
Über extremere Kühlungsmethoden wie z.B. mit (Dice oder LN2) und deren Herkünfte habe ich mich auch schon ausreichend informieren können.
Jedoch sind mir diese Methoden eine Nr. zu heikel, ich will ja nicht übertreiben und keine Benchmarkrekorde aufstellen

*Back2Topic:*
Habe gelesen dass man den Radiator in ein Behälter mit Eis+Zusatz von Wasser und evtl. Salz reinstellen kann um die Temps runterzukühlen.


Quelle:
Hardwareoverclock.com | Intel Core2Duo E8400 übertakten: Die Eisparty


Ist diese Art von Kühlung effektiv? Vor allem kostet das ja von der Anschaffung nichts, man braucht nur einen Behälter am besten aus ALU und schon kann´s losgehen.

Meinungen dazu?


MfG, MSIX


----------



## boss3D (11. Dezember 2008)

Hört sich sehr interessant an, aber der Eisblock hält vermutlich gerade lange genug, um 1 - 2 h zu OCn. Eine Dauerhafte Lösung ist das sicher nicht ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr interessant an, aber der Eisblock hält vermutlich gerade lange genug, um 1 - 2 h zu OCn. Eine Dauerhafte Lösung ist das sicher nicht ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Soll ja auch nur ein "kleines" Projekt werden und keine riesen Kühl-Party.


----------



## nemetona (11. Dezember 2008)

Was verstehst du unter "kleines Proekt", für den Alltäglichen Einsatz ist diese Methode nur schwer praktikabel, da du in gewissen Zeitintervallen Eis nachfüellen musst.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

Wie gesagt, das soll kein dauerhafter Zustand sein, nur für ein paar Stunden. 
Ich will beobachten, inwieweit sich die CPU-Temps bis zu einem bestimmten Grad runterkühlen lassen.


----------



## True Monkey (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir zum testen einen Bierdurchlaufkühler aus der Brauerei in der ich arbeite ausgeborgt.Da kann ich die Ausgangstemperatur regeln(+6°-+16°)Mal schaun was damit geht.(Ich weiß das ich Probs mit Kondensw. kriegen werde,Darum gehe ich zum testen ins Kühllager +7°)

Habe zur Zeit 12m 13/9 Schlauch im Schnee eingebuddelt bringt aber nur -4° am Anfang und nach ca 15 min ist alles wieder auf normaltemperatur.


----------



## nemetona (11. Dezember 2008)

Na da viel Spaß bei dem Projekt.
Da du mit dieser Methode wahrscheinlich Wassertemperaturen unterhalb der Raumtemperatur ereichen wirst würde ich das Theme Isolierung sehr ernst nehmen, wär schade wenn nur für einen Versuch die Hardware durch Kondenswasser schaden nimmt.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## KvD (11. Dezember 2008)

meiner meinnung nach sind solche versuche 1. verschwendete zeit und 2. zu gefährlich wegen dem Wasser.

Wenn dann richtig!

Mit Dice oder LN haste kein Wasser das friert meistens, und da Eis nicht leitet ist das  ja kein prob.

Isolieren geht bei so einem Versuch wohl nur mit Lack auf dem mobo.....


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

Man hat ja auch zur jeder Zeit an jedem Ort gleich nen Dewar zur Stelle  
Außerdem ist das Teil mit imens hohen Kosten verbunden. Und mit LN2 rumzuhantieren..wäre mir doch ein bissel zu gefährlich.


----------



## theLamer (11. Dezember 2008)

wie ist das eig mit salz und korrosion? 
Sorgt eine höhere Elektrolyt-Konzentration nicht auch für bessere Korrosionsgedingungen?


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

na da hast du ja frostiges vor alda , du könntest aber trotzdem den einen oder anderen bench starten, wenn du dir schon die mühe gibst


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

Glaubst du ich mache das umsonst!?


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> Glaubst du ich mache das umsonst!?


 

ah man bezahlt dich auch noch dafür ?


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ah man bezahlt dich auch noch dafür ?



Wäre schön


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wäre schön


 
mach aber auch fotos von der aktion


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> mach aber auch fotos von der aktion


Sowieso, aber das wird noch etwas dauern, muss ja erstmal diesen ALU-Kasten besorgen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Dezember 2008)

Pass auf das Wasser unbedingt auf!

Aber im Grunde muss ich KVD zustimmen, am liebsten mit Plastikspray oder Vaseline isolieren 
Unf für DICE braucht man keinen DEWAR.


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Unf für DICE braucht man keinen DEWAR.




Sondern?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Dezember 2008)

Das kann man in Styroporboxen lagern.


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich dachte man macht das genau, wie beim LN2..dann dachte ich man nutzt auch beim DICE einen DEWAR..also is dem nicht so.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Dezember 2008)

Nein, man braucht keinen Dewar. Oder verwechselst du was?

In einem Dewar wird LN2 aufbewahrt/transtportiert etc.

Das LN2 oder DICE (+Isopropanol etc.) schüttet man dann in einen POT, der auf der CPU sitzt.


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Nein, man braucht keinen Dewar. Oder verwechselst du was?
> 
> In einem Dewar wird LN2 aufbewahrt/transtportiert etc.
> 
> Das LN2 oder DICE (+Isopropanol etc.) schüttet man dann in einen POT, der auf der CPU sitzt.



Okay, ich dachte dieser Pott nennt sich DEWAR. Okay und wie würde man an  so einen Pott rankommen? Kann man den kaufen oder muss man den selber basteln?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Dezember 2008)

Entweder selber bauen oder von Leuten die das im Privaten machen, fertigen lassen. (zb: Otterauge von der Awarkfabrik, da hab ich meinen her, 1A).

http://www.awardfabrik.de/forum/member.php?u=3


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Entweder selber bauen oder von Leuten die das im Privaten machen, fertigen lassen. (zb: Otterauge von der Awarkfabrik, da hab ich meinen her, 1A).
> 
> AwardFabrik - Forum - Profil ansehen: Otterauge




Der hat ja ne eigene Werkstatt..wieviel Aufträge hat er jeden Tag!? Und was will er für so einen Pot?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Dezember 2008)

hast ne PN, was meiner damals gekostet hat. Frag ihn doch selbst 
Dann braucht man noch Armaflex, Isopropanol und evtl ein Thermometer


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> hast ne PN, was meiner damals gekostet hat. Frag ihn doch selbst
> Dann braucht man noch Armaflex, Isopropanol und evtl ein Thermometer



Bekomme ich das auch bei Otterauge?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Dezember 2008)

Isopropanol aus der Apotheke, Armaflex aus zB Ebay.


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Isopropanol aus der Apotheke, Armaflex aus zB Ebay.




15*15mm sollten genügen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du doch mit Dice arbeiten und nicht zu weit unter Null willst, kannst du auch deine normale Wakü nehmen, eine tauchfähige Pumpe (z.B. Eheim1046 - für echtes ocen aber vielleicht doch was stärkeres ausprobieren. Hat schon mal jemand diese Bohrmaschienenaufsätze getestet?), einen Eimer und großzügig Frostschutz.
Pumpe und Flüssigkeit in den Eimer, Kreislauf füllen und dann vorsichtig Dice hinterherschmeißen (vermutlich eher fein zerkleinert, weil sich erstmal n Eispanzer drum rum bilden dürfte) aber drauf achten, dass nicht alles durchfriert.
Auch beliebt ist "Dice aufn Radiator legen".

(Pott ermöglich natürlich bessere Temperaturen)

Wenn du richtig kaltes und trockenes Wetter hast, kannst du dir die Isoliererei vielleicht auch sparen - bei -10° draußen und trockener Luft könnte es klappen, dass sich bei -40° noch keine größeren Mengen Kondeswasser/Eis bilden. (sicherheitshalber testen - Metallstück, eine Seite Dice drauf, gucken ob die andere vereist)

P.S.:
Hört sich nach was extremeren als "Wakü" an *schieb*


----------



## msix38 (15. Dezember 2008)

ah danke ruyven..


----------



## der8auer (15. Dezember 2008)

In ca. 1 Monat werde ich auch wieder neue Pots bauen. Wenn du so lange warten willst bzw. Interesse hast kannst du dich ja bei mir melden


----------



## msix38 (15. Dezember 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> In ca. 1 Monat werde ich auch wieder neue Pots bauen. Wenn du so lange warten willst bzw. Interesse hast kannst du dich ja bei mir melden



Gerne ich hinterlasse Dir dann eine PM zwecks Preis und so.


----------



## theLamer (23. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube, ich werde das mit dem Eis und Salz mal probieren... Da ich erst in 1-2 Monaten nen Pot bekome und meine Wakü zum Benchen nicht mehr ausreicht - jedenfalls nicht für den Duron 1.2Ghz mit enormer Abwärme, schon wenn man 100Mhz overclocked....
Bilder werde ich dann auch machen, evtl auch nen video statt den bildern

greetz


----------



## msix38 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich frage mich nur wo ich diesen Kasten herbekomme.
ALU-KASTEN


----------



## theLamer (23. Dezember 2008)

achwas, ich nehme einfach ne pneumatische Wanne (aus Glas) - muss doch nicht aus Alu sein.
Ist doch nur ein gefäß für das Kältemittel, reicht völlig aus

Ich werde Crush-Ice mit Salz bestreuen, das kann bis zu -20°C kalt werden, meine ich mal gehört zu haben...

Du kannst eigentlich jedes Gefäß nehmen, oder?!


----------



## msix38 (23. Dezember 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> Du kannst eigentlich jedes Gefäß nehmen, oder?!



Klar kannst du jedes Gefäß nehmen, kannst auch einen Behälter aus Holz nehmen Nur ALU speichert die Temperatur des EIS besser als Glas.


----------



## theLamer (23. Dezember 2008)

würd ich nicht sagen, denn - glas isoliert - sprich lässt die Kälte im Glas
und Alu leitet sie nach draußen...

ich würde mal behaupten, glas ist besser dafür (Es geht ja nicht um die Wärmeableitung der CPU - sondern darum, dass das Eis möglichst lange nicht schmilzt)
Keine Ahnung, geht beides denk ich mal


----------



## msix38 (23. Dezember 2008)

Eben, das eis soll nicht schmilzen darum soll das gefäß ja als temperaturspeicher dienen. 
Jetzt würde ich wirklich gerne wissen, was besser dafür geeignet ist.


----------



## theLamer (23. Dezember 2008)

am besten  ist  theoretisch ne Thermoskanne 
und da glas eher an der Thermoskanne dran ist als Alu würde ich aml behaupten Glas 

-> K.A.


----------



## msix38 (23. Dezember 2008)

theLamer schrieb:


> achwas, ich nehme einfach ne pneumatische Wanne (aus Glas) - muss doch nicht aus Alu sein.
> Ist doch nur ein gefäß für das Kältemittel, reicht völlig aus
> !



Das hat meine Frage jetzt definitiv beantwortet


----------



## theLamer (23. Dezember 2008)

so... schläuche sind isoliert (der kupferkühler kommt noch- kurz vorm betrieb)  Dann kanns demnächst losgehen - 
Bzw.... Erstmal Wasser einfrieren und nochmal das board testen, ob sich der aufwand überhaupt lohnt... sonst hol ich mir nen nForce2 von DFI 

greetz

PS: sind Pencil-mods an der CPU im Hwbot erlaubt?


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2008)

Jop V-Mod technisch ist da alles erlaubt.


----------



## theLamer (23. Dezember 2008)

aber ich änder damit den Multi bzw unlocke ihn... das ist auch erlaubt?


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2008)

Ja das ist ebenfalls erlaubt.


----------

